# If they unzipped the mason dixon line....



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

those of you northern - southerners that would fall off... isn't there some

type of corn husk festival or queen of corn extravanganza that involves 

archery soon to happen..?? can you refresh my memory on this..??


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

there is a corn shoot at the Hinky dojo this week end!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nobody's taliking about it... no smack talk.. no challenges...???

is everyone burnt-out..?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> nobody's taliking about it... no smack talk.. no challenges...???
> 
> is everyone burnt-out..?




Well hit the road now, I'll gladly smack you around tomorrow before I eat my corn


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

There is a challenge a brewing.....

Trent issued a challenge b/t him and Paulino vs. Young Jedi and Myself.....and we give 5 spots for a $10 spot....

I uped the anti to $20......and added 2 man to each side....

The B-More boys get Nelson and Randy (indian name=changes bows along with underwear)
and We get Thong Dancer and the Wanna Be!!!!! STRAIGHT UP......

I doubt they'll take it cuz it's a sucker bet, but we'll see!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:hungry:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Well hit the road now, I'll gladly smack you around tomorrow before I eat my corn




```

```
Now-now Bg... you ain't listening... BH keeps teling you that you have to crawl before you can walk...... Hello... ! you can't be smacking me around, cuz first you need to take a step further back.. for you got to hold your head up before you can crawl... !!! ...:tongue:





Hinkelmonster said:


> There is a challenge a brewing.....
> 
> Trent issued a challenge b/t him and Paulino vs. Young Jedi and Myself.....and we give 5 spots for a $10 spot....
> 
> ...




```

```
my -ohhh-my.. whose taking the side bets...?!..:drool: .... just how much " Ag" does that make on ONE side vs the other... ??? i'll be neded a front row rundown as this happens !!...




P.S.
send me some CORN !!!! :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> nobody's taliking about it... no smack talk.. no challenges...???
> 
> is everyone burnt-out..?


I can smack you around... :becky: Don't need a bow either... :zip:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:wink:


nanayak said:


> I can smack you around... :becky: Don't need a bow either... :zip:




```

```
yes'm...:77:... i know my place; i don't mess with the baker...errr.. 

ummm...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*sat a.m.*

don't know about this young'en generation sleeping in past 8 am on saturdays...
i'm trying to get the Dl of the challenges and latest spreads... i just might have a coupon for early-bird entry !!



whooops... i thought they were shooting today !!... 

:angel:.... sorrr--rry.. heheeeee


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm not sure about you guys but I'm tired of these old timers waking up at 4am to get their fixident on the dentures and making sure they are properly alligned so they can be first in line for the Early Bird Special.....I mean they wake up the roosters with all the clanging of the walkers and the smell of the depends is just atrocious.....

Stay in bed, ya'll oldies got nothing to look forward to anyway!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'm not sure about you guys but I'm tired of these old timers waking up at 4am to get their fixident on the dentures and making sure they are properly alligned so they can be first in line for the Early Bird Special.....I mean they wake up the roosters with all the clanging of the walkers and the smell of the depends is just atrocious.....
> 
> Stay in bed, ya'll oldies got nothing to look forward to anyway!!!!


:chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'm not sure about you guys but I'm tired of these old timers waking up at 4am to get their fixident on the dentures and making sure they are properly alligned so they can be first in line for the Early Bird Special.....I mean they wake up the roosters with all the clanging of the walkers and the smell of the depends is just atrocious.....
> 
> Stay in bed, ya'll oldies got nothing to look forward to anyway!!!!




```

```
and you'll just never know what archer you may see at sunrise..... ..:wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJsRJGw2PY4

no more challenges.??... 
this weekend must be more about the corn....so, who's going to win the corn hole contest..?? ...:tongue:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> We all know that people damage arrows shooting field....but it's nothing like most think. I think I only had 5 busted nocks all week....and thanks to the new Bohning pin nock I didn't damage ONE pin  I know of 2 arrows in the Senior FS class that had bounce out robin hoods....and I "heard" of two other robin hoods.
> 
> All the people that CRY about destroying arrows and yell time to shoot a single spot....no it's time to learn to build arrows.
> 
> ...


There was actually one more robin hood shoot... but, it was in the practice round on Tuesday, not during the shoot... TJ Meeker nailed his Grandpa's arrow... btw... they're both from CT 


south-paaw said:


> :wink:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


:set1_rolf2: 

I'm an :angel:.... sweet and innocent...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I gotta tell ya.. me and Bowgod did TA proud today... I'm not gonna steal the thunder, as I know he has a long ride home.. Bee's has the video, but knowin him it won't be til tomorrow, I got some pics, will get em loaded up....but I think.. not positive, but I'm pretty sure we set a first for the Corn shoot.. and it was a hoot.. :chortle: :chortle:

Yes, some of us shot today, and some will return to shoot again tomorrow.. and for the record, we were the last group out today.. :lol: :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

And yes Paww.. it's ALL ABOUT the corn.. :thumb: :cheers: No crispies were bet by me this weekend.. yet..


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I gotta tell ya.. me and Bowgod did TA proud today... I'm not gonna steal the thunder, as I know he has a long ride home.. Bee's has the video, but knowin him it won't be til tomorrow, I got some pics, will get em loaded up....but I think.. not positive, but I'm pretty sure we set a first for the Corn shoot.. and it was a hoot.. :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Yes, some of us shot today, and some will return to shoot again tomorrow.. and for the record, we were the last group out today.. :lol: :darkbeer:


:becky:

Pretty sure it's a first anywhere... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> :becky:
> 
> Pretty sure it's a first anywhere... :set1_rolf2:


 Yep.. :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep.. :wink:


The perfect ending... :thumb::cheers:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

For those of us Southerners that could not make the corn shoot give us the grits. All the info smothered and covered, chopped and diced. You know the good stuff.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> For those of us Southerners that could not make the corn shoot give us the grits. All the info smothered and covered, chopped and diced. You know the good stuff.


:hungry: Honey, I haven't eaten dinner yet... did ya have to go there??? :hungry:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I gotta tell ya.. me and Bowgod did TA proud today... I'm not gonna steal the thunder, as I know he has a long ride home.. Bee's has the video, but knowin him it won't be til tomorrow, I got some pics, will get em loaded up....but I think.. not positive, but I'm pretty sure we set a first for the Corn shoot.. and it was a hoot.. :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Yes, some of us shot today, and some will return to shoot again tomorrow.. and for the record, we were the last group out today.. :lol: :darkbeer:




Yep yep a new corn shoot tradition was born today, and has already been determined that it will stick from this day forward.
So Sticky, and I have left a permanent mark on the corn shoot with the advent of the "corn" shoot off.

Hope bees gets the video up soon. It was a blast to say the least.



And south paw, the alseimers must be setting in early. You ain't beat me yet ,


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep yep a new corn shoot tradition was born today, and has already been determined that it will stick from this day forward.
> So Sticky, and I have left a permanent mark on the corn shoot with the advent of the "corn" shoot off.
> 
> Hope bees gets the video up soon. It was a blast to say the least.



:thumb: Me too... commentary and comments from the peanut gallery... 

A bit cheaper too... no Crispies involved.... just eating the target!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I even brought "attackone" out for his first ever field shoot. But now he probably thinks we're all crazy lol.
They just don't have that kind of fun on the 3d course


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I even brought "attackone" out for his first ever field shoot. But *now he probably thinks we're all crazy *lol.
> They just don't have that kind of fun on the 3d course


What's wrong with that???? :noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

nanayak said:


> what's wrong with that???? :noidea:


nottadamnthing


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> nottadamnthing



Glad to hear I'm normal... :set1_thinking::noidea:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

ok... all this decoder ring stuuf has played it's course....:frusty:

smack-it-down for the AT crew..

alzhmrs ? ... i haven't shot against you yet..:lie:... 
where are you going to be aug 21-22-23..?? 


:shade:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ok... all this decoder ring stuuf has played it's course....:frusty:
> 
> smack-it-down for the AT crew..
> 
> ...




That's funny I got a south paw crispie on the trophy shelf:mg:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I even brought "attackone" out for his first ever field shoot. But now he probably thinks we're all crazy lol.
> They just don't have that kind of fun on the 3d course


WE all know you and Sticky are crazy.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> WE all know you and Sticky are crazy.




We have to be, we were shooting at ears of corn from 55 yards to determine the winner lol.

I must say though I have never had a bad day on a range with sticky no matter how good or bad my score was.

Now if he'd just hurry up and make up his mind if he is going to go pig huntin with us or not


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep yep *a new corn shoot tradition was born today,* and has already been determined that it will stick from this day forward.
> So Sticky, and I have left a permanent mark on the corn shoot with the advent of the "corn" shoot off.
> 
> Hope bees gets the video up soon. It was a blast to say the least.
> ...


So will this tradition continue tomorrow?? I will be there tomorrow....crispies in hand I will need them:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowaholic77 said:


> So will this tradition continue tomorrow?? I will be there tomorrow....crispies in hand I will need them:mg:


They said it was going to be the official tradition for all future corn shoots. You tie, you shoot for corn.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep... a first at TA.. a corn shoot.. 

Be forewarned though.. ya don't wanna drop one out low on that shot.. :nono: :zip: 

Gotta hand it to Bowgod.. we traded the lead back and forth all day long.. we weren't keepin score, but pretty much knew when one of us was ahead or the other by a stroke or two... in the end, we traded halves for a dead tie.. an ear of corn at about 55yds.. first to hit it wins... he dealt a scratch to a leaf on his first shot, I shot left.. he got kernels on the other side on his second shot, I shot left again.. :frusty:  It was a neat way to shoot off a tie.. way more fun that a bunny at 50.. :thumb: :chortle: :cheers:

Ok, I'll get a few pics up.. but I didn't get too many.. was tryin to keep a shot ahead of Bowgod all day long..


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

capemaybowman said:


> WE all know you and Sticky are crazy.


And you're saying you're not?? :noidea:


I'd like to know which of you two, Sticky & BG, came up with the brilliant idea....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> And you're saying you're not?? :noidea:
> 
> 
> I'd like to know which of you two, Sticky & BG, came up with the brilliant idea....


I think it was the cook who came up with the suggestion... :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, some pics of today.. didn't get too many, and none of the shootoff, as I was shootin it.. :lol:

But.. had a blast today shootin with Bees, Bowgod and our newbie to field, attackone, who did quite well for his first time on a field course.. especially considering who he had to shoot with.. :chortle: :chortle:

Here are a couple of shootin pics...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think it was the cook who came up with the suggestion... :chortle: :chortle:


:noidea: I think he may have been joking tho... still, you two were great... no busted & bent arrows..... :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A couple moments of Glory for attackone... :thumb: :cheers:

and yes.. the hooter was on the 80wu.. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Someone didn't want you to see his arrows on this one... :noidea: :zip: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

But.. he didn't seem to mind when we took this pic.. :noidea: :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hornet.. they got's real live spidey snacks at TA!! :mg: :hungry: :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Tryin to decide how to shootoff our tie... :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> :noidea: I think he may have been joking tho... still, you two were great... no busted & bent arrows..... :thumb:


Well, you should know that neither BG nor I will easily back down from a challenge..  :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, you should know that neither BG nor I will easily back down from a challenge..  :wink:


Definitely... :thumb: But... you two wouldn't trade arrows for your shootoff... :wink;

Did ya have to get me looking so ....short in all yer picts???? :chortle::chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> Definitely... :thumb: But... you two wouldn't trade arrows for your shootoff... :wink;
> 
> Did ya have to get me looking so ....short in all yer picts???? :chortle::chortle:


Well, I'd need a Jesse Tuner just to keep em from fallin off the tongue:  and sorry.. tomorrow I'll fix that for ya... :thumb: :zip:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I'd need a Jesse Tuner just to keep em from fallin off the tongue:  and sorry.. tomorrow I'll fix that for ya... :thumb: :zip:


What? yer planning on putting me on a rack??? Lemme shoot first... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> What? yer planning on putting me on a rack??? Lemme shoot first... :set1_rolf2:


Naw, I gots a better idea than that.. :zip: :chortle: 

Great vid Bees... you da man!! :thumb: :cheers: :whoo:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn......a little low and one of those Nano-Force would be Nano-Toast


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

When Ya shoot with Sticky and BG and Attackone you come to realize that the score is not all that important. Although they do pay attention to it it is not the primary reason for being out there.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*way to go Bees...*

good job everyone.. !! that was cool...

Sticky's got the boo-boo lip down pat...:thumb:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for lettin me tag along with ya today.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> good job everyone.. !! that was cool...
> 
> Sticky's got the boo-boo lip down pat...:thumb:


I'm hopin that's the last time I gotta break it out this season.. :nod: :chortle: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> When Ya shoot with Sticky and BG and Attackone you come to realize that the score is not all that important. Although they do pay attention to it *it is not the primary reason for being out there*.


Got that right Bro, we just like to have fun shootin.. and we did have some competition going today, even though we weren't countin as we went along, we both knew it'd come down to the last target... :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Good job Bees... awesome picts & vid... Hornet better watch out.... :faint::set1_rolf2: ready for some more tomorrow???


Sticky... do I really wanna know what you've got planned???? <gulp>


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bees said:


> When Ya shoot with Sticky and BG and Attackone you come to realize that the score is not all that important. Although they do pay attention to it it is not the primary reason for being out there.




You got that right. None of us are 550 shooters we are just there to have fun, and so that becomes the primary objective. The only score that really matters is who is 1 or 2 up on who. And as you see sticky and I like to run a tight race. I don't know how many times on the back half I pulled into the lead for him to just tie it up on the next target.
I really thought I had him after the bunny, but I couldn't manage to improve my 19 on target 1, and the glue man bumped his 17 up to a 19 for the tie.

Sure we would like out races running into the 540's, but until we reach that level we will pull the most fun possible out of our 5teens-520's.

And your welcome in our group anytime you want, just keep your pretty pink camera ready you never know when we will need the film crew, and color comentary


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Good post BG.. :thumb:

Ok, just got back from another fun day at TA.. :archer:

I hear that there was another shootoff, this time between Hinky and Jedi and Jedi took the corn.. :thumb: :cheers: :tongue:

But.. I got there late.. the weather was crap early in the morning, so I hemmed and hawed a bit and finally said.. ok, let's go play at the club, rain or not.. :chortle:

We invented a new round today.. the NFAA Indoor animal round, FITA style..  Since it was raining pretty good early, a group of us decided to shoot indoors for a while and hope it cleared off outside, so we setup some old animal targets from the early 80's and created a FITA V round from 25 to 5 yds on the indoor range. We put some superdots on em and then, as an added bonus, put a tiny sticker on the eye of the two intended victims.. either a skunk or a turtle. The format was like this.. shoot one arrow, ignore the orange eye spot and shoot it as a normal animal target round. Then, for kicks, we took a second shot at the orange eye spot.. if ya hit it, you earn a +2.

Man, lemme tell ya, it was more fun and challenging than I thought it would be. Our anonymous, unaffiliated archar Bees took the mens division and our MD Archery Queen from WV, Blondstar took the female division and there were some close scores chasin the both of em..  :thumb:

Congrats to the two winners.. :cheers:

Then, with the sun trying to break out, we headed out for a half round, since it was already after lunch.. (corn, it's whats for lunch.. ) :thumb:

So, Bees, PennysDad, Blondstar and I headed out to shoot a half. We had fun, shot ok, and didn't get rained on... :becky:

All in all another great day at Tuscarora.. Thanks to all the crew at TA for puttin on another great Corn Shoot. A new tradition for the Corn Shoot Shootoff emerged as well as another variation of a novelty indoor round in case of rain.. :rain: :lol:

A special thanks to Wes for all his efforts for the group that came out this weekend. He cooks some awesome corn and brews a great wine to boot.. :thumb: 

Once again, Bees was the videographer, and I'm sure he'll have some laughs for us later on when he can get the vids downloaded...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hornet.. they got's real live spidey snacks at TA!! :mg: :hungry: :tongue:


Yummy....those will give you special powers 

That is a GREAT pic by the way :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, a few pics I took today, though I didn't get many.. 

Here are a couple from the new Indoor round.. 

A few gettin some marks in before the shoot began....

One of the two targets we shot...

And Wes didn't seem to believe us when we told him he'd be famous before the end of today...  :noidea: :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

If you didn't see it in the video, this is the corn holder that we used for the shootoffs.. and yes, you don't wanna shoot low on this one.. :nono:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, a few from out on the course with Bees, Pennysdad and Blondstar.. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, they sure grow some straaaaange stuff out here in the hills.. :noidea: :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*STICKY....*

Stop popping that hinge.... ukey:

and keep that bow arm up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Lastly, but surely not least, our own unaffiliated one took not one, but two prizes home today... :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yummy....those will give you special powers
> 
> That is a GREAT pic by the way :thumb:


Macro lens baby.. :thumb: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> *STICKY....*
> 
> Stop popping that hinge.... ukey:
> 
> and keep that bow arm up


Yea, you nailed my two weaknesses that I've been tryin to work on... did some grip work this week, that's helped, but I still need to let the release shoot the arrow and concentrate on my follow through... I really saw it today..  :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, you nailed my two weaknesses that I've been tryin to work on... did some grip work this week, that's helped, but I still need to let the release shoot the arrow and concentrate on my follow through... I really saw it today..  :nod:


Continue to draw the bow......

How about some scores......


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Continue to draw the bow......
> 
> How about some scores......


Yea, yea, yea,... :blah: :blah:  :wink:

Don't know all the scores, I need to remember to write em down and ask all for em.. 

Bowgod and I tied up on Saturday at 511, Bees beat us that day and I know that today Pennysdad was high scorer with I think a 271 half, followed by Bees and Blondstar and I.. don't remember their scores, but I shot a 506 half... again..  20'd the 65, 16'd the 50 a few later.. :noidea:  :zip:

Oh, and Bees took second overall in the A class, thus the medal 'round his scrawny neck.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am being serious on the continue to draw comment.....call me for clarification of you need to :wink:

But it is much easier to write the scores down like I did at Nationals....could you imagine all the screwed up scores if I had tried to remember them all :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I know ya are, and I know when I make a bad shot, which I still do about 20% of the time, it's cause I made the shot and didn't let the hinge make it for me. I'm gonna work hard on that the next two weeks along with follow through which I'm still at less than 80% on... :nod: Those two items will get me where I should be now. 

I was kind of in a late group both days, so didn't get back yesterday before some left and yea, didn't write down the ones I did hear, but I'm sure some more will chime in.. I wasn't prepared to fill your 'didas Bro, I'll do better next time, promise..  :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I know ya are, and I know when I make a bad shot, which I still do about 20% of the time, it's cause I made the shot and didn't let the hinge make it for me. I'm gonna work hard on that the next two weeks along with follow through which I'm still at less than 80% on... :nod: Those two items will get me where I should be now.
> 
> I was kind of in a late group both days, so didn't get back yesterday before some left and yea, didn't write down the ones I did hear, but I'm sure some more will chime in.. I wasn't prepared to fill your 'didas Bro, I'll do better next time, promise..  :cheers:


That's a lot of SHOE to fill 

A new stab would make things easier......:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's a lot of SHOE to fill
> 
> *A new stab would make things easier*......:wink:


A raise would make that possible... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> A raise would make that possible... :chortle: :wink:


 You should be able to dupe someone with what you have


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> *That's a lot of SHOE *to fill
> 
> A new stab would make things easier......:wink:




```

```
yeh...

i heard the big-chalenge got rained out.. any others... did hinky show??...

looks like another fun day at TA... i'm going to have to try and make this one next year....heck, i should just stay in Md for the month of July !!

there must have been more than one group shooting ....any more pics??


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*More picts here....*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=978592


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good post BG.. :thumb:
> 
> Ok, just got back from another fun day at TA.. :archer:
> 
> ...


Now wait just a minute. I am affiliated now, some say I sold out but the truth is I just didn't want Colline Mad at me...  so I joined two clubs and the NFAA Ta boot.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Bees said:


> Now wait just a minute. I am affiliated now, some say I sold out but the truth is I just didn't want Colline Mad at me...  so I joined two clubs and the NFAA Ta boot.



Bees... you're a smart man.... :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:thumb: :zip:

:cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You think there is a stink about 4 wide....don't hang those "courtesy targets" and see what happens.....

People are going to tear some chit up and drop points from kiss outs BIG TIME.....You get 4 people pounding those dots and it will get ugly. Heck it was bad enough in my groups on the long targets that only had one.....

If you are on the left shoot the target on the left....on the right shoot the target on the right. Just like if you were shooting the bunny....the 15....the 20....the 25....or the 30. Pretty simple.


----------

